# Separated .. What to do next?



## Ready2MoveOn (Dec 18, 2010)

My husband and I officially separated today. He may have moved out today, but in our hearts were separated for months before.

So far it has been friendly. Now that he has left the home, I want a separate bank account. I am the one with the job and he is not. This way he cannot drain my balance. I am OK with providing him with a small allowance for medication, but nothing else. This is probably less than $50 a month. Alternatively, I could also make him meet me once a month to buy his meds.

This is not to hide money from him, but to make sure my account does not get overdrawn. 

I live in Texas.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

TRUST ME..You WANT separate bank accounts. Do it NOW!! Before it's too late!


----------



## sbbs (Sep 21, 2009)

:iagree:

Yeah, no kidding. Separate those bank accounts NOW. And find yourself a lawyer. Pronto.

Do you have all of your important papers--car titles, leases, mortgage papers, tax returns, bank records, etc.? If your stbx hasn't taken them already, make sure you have them. You'll need them when you see the lawyer.

I know you want to be friendly now, and your stbx may want that, too. But it's good for you to be prepared in case he changes his mind.


----------

